# Carley Rose photos



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just a few photos I took this weekend.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Jane you're teasing us, there are no photos...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

???????


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, my eyesight is going  Hurry I need my fluff fix to cure my blindness.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

It sure is hard to see the fluff in the snow there, lol


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried…..I will try again


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley Rose and introducing Daisy Mae*

First photo, Nanny Nanny Boo Boo
Second- Relaxing while getting brushed
Third - My "Owen" impression….:wub:
Fourth - Posing with my toys
Fifth - "Help Mommy, I can't get down."


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Carly Rose is a doll!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> Carly Rose is a doll!


Thanks Sherry!! I had a hard time posing photos because some were "too large."


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

so adorable.:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

frankie said:


> so adorable.:wub:


Thank you Frankie!!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I love her! How old is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Cassievt said:


> I love her! How old is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Cassievt!! She is 4 months old. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD, Carley Rose is such a heart stopper.. Adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little sweetheart :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is precious :tender:

I wish Grace would lay like that while being brushed!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is so cute. I love the sweet baby faces at this age :wub2:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is so so cute! That picture of her surrounded by toys has got to be one of my most favorite Malt pictures ever...adorable!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

maltese cuteness overload!!! she is SO darling :wub: Owen says, "good job!" to lil Carley Rose on the tongue shot  adorable all around and she has such a nice coat already. wowee!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Come here join the Maltese Gang vacation! You are stunning!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg, Carley Rose is so beautiful! I agree with Marisa; she has a nice coat already! Sooo pretty :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Be still my heart. What a cutie she is. I love her name and you did a good job with the pics.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

She is so adorable!!! Almost as cute as my Yuki! 😉


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Very sweet and beautiful!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is adorable and beautiful. You caught some very charming poses. I agree that one looks like an Owen pose.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Carley Rose is such a doll and so photogenic!

Gorgeous photos of your beautiful darling!

Thanks so much for sharing with us! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Jane, Carley Rose is gorgeous. What a doll baby. I'm really happy for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

TLR said:


> OMD, Carley Rose is such a heart stopper.. Adorable.


Thank you Tracey!! How is little Ben? Give him a hug for us!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Maglily said:


> what a little sweetheart :wub:


Thanks Brenda!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

chichi said:


> She is adorable!!


Thanks Jill!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> She is precious :tender:
> 
> I wish Grace would lay like that while being brushed!


Thanks Tori!! I have been brushing her since I drove her home. She relaxes when I do it. I massage her ears and pads.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> She is so cute. I love the sweet baby faces at this age :wub2:


Thanks SammieMom!! They are just adorable!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> She is so so cute! That picture of her surrounded by toys has got to be one of my most favorite Malt pictures ever...adorable!!!


Wow, thank you Nida!! You are surrounded by adorableness, so thank you!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> maltese cuteness overload!!! she is SO darling :wub: Owen says, "good job!" to lil Carley Rose on the tongue shot  adorable all around and she has such a nice coat already. wowee!


Thank you Marisa!! Sticking out the tongue has to be an action shot here, lol. She doesn't' do it naturally but maybe if I walk her in the sun, LOL, then she might. Thanks for the nice coat comment. I am having trouble with tear staining now though….I try to take photos that don't show it too much.:blink: Give Obi and Owen :wub: hugs for us!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Come here join the Maltese Gang vacation! You are stunning!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Carley is putting on her harness now. She says she can walk there!! :HistericalSmiley: Thank you!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> How adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Pam!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Fluffdoll said:


> Omg, Carley Rose is so beautiful! I agree with Marisa; she has a nice coat already! Sooo pretty :wub:


Thank you Marisol!! I do like her coat but the tear staining is getting worse.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't worry about the tear-stains. . . they transition when the teeth are finished. Lisi had it very, very badly, and now all is well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> Be still my heart. What a cutie she is. I love her name and you did a good job with the pics.


Maureen, thank you, thank you and thank you!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ruby said:


> Very sweet and beautiful!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

samanthas004 said:


> She is so adorable!!! Almost as cute as my Yuki! 😉
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Samantha!! He is adorable!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Oh she is adorable and beautiful. You caught some very charming poses. I agree that one looks like an Owen pose.


Thank you Sylvia!! We love Owen!!:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Alexa said:


> OMG, Carley Rose is such a doll and so photogenic!
> 
> Gorgeous photos of your beautiful darling!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Alexandra for your kind comments!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Jane, Carley Rose is gorgeous. What a doll baby. I'm really happy for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Aastha!! I am very jealous that I didn't get to babysit Mieka and Gustave during vacation!! Beatriz is very lucky. I just love your two!!! :wub: Hugs!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Don't worry about the tear-stains. . . they transition when the teeth are finished. Lisi had it very, very badly, and now all is well.


I'll try not to worry but I bet I will, :HistericalSmiley:LOL. I will take 400 years to grow out that stained part. :w00t:


----------

